# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  बीमारियाँ : लक्षण ,बचाव एवं इलाज

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र में बिमारियों के लक्षण बचाव और इलाज के बारे में चर्चा करेगे !  सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि वे भी इसमें सहयोग दी*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जंक फूड के* बढ़ते चलन ने लोगों में किडनी खराब होने जैसी गंभीर बीमारियों का खतरा बढ़ दिया है। विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि लोग एक तरफ पिज्जा, बर्गर जैसी चीजें खा रहे हैं और दूसरी तरफ कंप्यूटर, टीवी आदि से चिपके रहकर फिजिकल एक्सरसाइज से दूर हो रहे हैं। इससे लोगों में मोटापा, डायबीटीज, हाई ब्लड प्रेशर जैसी दिक्कतें बढ़ रही हैं और उन्हें जवानी की दहलीज पर ही किडनी फेल्योर, हार्ट अटैक व कैंसर जैसी बीमारियां घेर ले रही हैं। 

*इलाज से जरूरी रोकथाम:* एम्स के नेफ्रोलॉजी विभाग के अध्यक्ष डॉ. एस. सी. डैश का कहना है कि शुरू से ही संयमित जीवनशैली अपनाएं तो किडनी की बीमारी से बचा जा सकता है। जागरूकता के अभाव में ऐसा नहीं हो पाता और फिर किडनी रैकेट जैसी कारगुजारियां भी पनपती हैं। जागरूकता की कमी की वजह से ही दुनियाभर में हार्ट अटैक के बाद किडनी से जुड़ी बीमारियां मौत के लिए सबसे ज्यादा जिम्मेदार हैं। आमतौर पर इसमें कोई शुरुआती लक्षण सामने नहीं आता। इसलिए ज्यादातर लोग इस बीमारी की लास्ट स्टेज में ही अस्पताल पहुंचते हैं। डॉ. डैश का कहना है कि भारत जैसे विकासशील देश के लिए इलाज से ज्यादा बीमारी की रोकथाम पर जोर देने की जरूरत है। लोगों को सही खानपान और फिजिकल एक्सरसाइज के महत्व को समझना चाहिए। स्कूल-कॉलेज लेवल पर जागरूकता कार्यक्रम भी शुरू किए जाने चाहिए। 

*बेकाबू हैं हालात:* एम्स की रिसर्च के मुताबिक, दिल्ली में ही किडनी खराब होने की समस्या से पीड़ित एक लाख 30 हजार नए मरीजों को डायलिसिस या किडनी ट्रांसप्लांट की जरूरत है। इनमें केवल पांच से 10 प्रतिशत मरीजों को ही किसी तरह का इलाज मिल पाता है। इलाज महंगा होने और किडनी डोनर्स की कमी के कारण ज्यादातर मरीजों की समय से पहले ही मौत हो जाती है। 50 प्रतिशत मामलों में इसके लिए डायबीटीज व हाई ब्लड प्रेशर जिम्मेदार होता है। देश के शहरी क्षेत्रों में 20 प्रतिशत वयस्क डायबीटीज से पीड़ित हैं। इनमें से 40 प्रतिशत में समय से पहले किडनी से जुड़ी बीमारी विकसित हो सकती है। 30 साल से ऊपर के 25 प्रतिशत भारतीय हाई ब्लड प्रेशर के मरीज हैं। 

*किडनी की बीमारियों के लक्षण:* थकान, पैरों, टखनों, आंखों के पास सूजन, भूख न लगना और मितली आना। 

*वजहें:* डायबीटीज, हाई ब्लड प्रेशर, हीमोलाइटिक यूरेमिक सिंड्रोम, सिकल सेल एनीमिया, गंभीर चोट या जलना, लीवर की बीमारियां आदि। इसके अलावा एंटीबायोटिक दवाएं व हेरोइन जैसे नशीले पदार्थ भी किडनी को खराब कर सकते हैं। 

*बचाव के उपाय:* पौष्टिक, संतुलित और सादा खाना लें। नियमित रूप से एक्सरसाइज करें। डायबीटीज व हाई ब्लड प्रेशर के मरीज ही नहीं बल्कि उनके ब्लड रिलेशन में आने वाले लोगों में भी किडनी की बीमारी का खतरा रहता है। ऐसे लोगों को डायबीटीज, ब्लड प्रेशर व यूरीन आदि की नियमित जांच कराने की जरूरत होती है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हार्ट अटैक क्या है? दिल तक खून पहुंचाने वाली किसी एक या एक से अधिक धमनियों में जमे वसा के थक्के के कारण रुकावट आ जाती है। थक्के के कारण खून का प्रवाह अवरुद्ध हो जाता है। खून नहीं मिलने से दिल की मांसपेशियों में ऑक्सीजन की कमी हो जाती है। इसी कारण हार्ट अटैक होता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हार्ट अटैक के लक्षण - चेस्ट के बीच में या बाईं ओर दर्द होना है। यह दर्द अचानक या रुक-रुककर हो सकता है। - इसके अलावा, यह दर्द आपको गर्दन, जबड़े, कंधे और कमर में हो सकता है। - त्वचा पर चिपचिपाहट होना। - उनींदापन, सीने में जलन महसूस होना। - असामान्य रूप से थकान होना। - उबकाई, उल्टी, पसीना आना। - हार्ट बीट तेज हो जाना और सांस आने में दिक्कत जैसी शिकायतें हो जाती हैं। - लगातार कई महीनों तक चेस्ट पेन की शिकायत रहना भी हार्ट अटैक का एक मुख्य लक्षण है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्या करें बचने के लिए- तली-भूनी चीजों का सेवन कम करें। - नमक कम खाना चाहिए। - अपने वजन को सामान्य रखें। - नियमित रूप से आधे घंटे तक टहलना चाहिए। - योग व व्यायाम रोज करें। - भोजन में रेशेदार चीजों को शामिल करें।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

खाने में इन चीजों को शामिल करें- - भोजन में अनेक ऐसी वस्तुएं हैं, जिन्हें प्रतिदिन प्रयोग करके हृदयरोग व हृदयाघात से बचा जा सकता है। आइये जानते हैं कुछ ऐसी ही घरेलू चीजों के विषय में जिनका सही तरीके से नियमित प्रयोग आपको दिल से जुड़े हर खतरे से महफूज रखता है- 1. प्याज- इसका प्रयोग सलाद के रूप में कर सकते हैं। इसके प्रयोग से रक्त का प्रवाह ठीक रहता है। कमजोर हृदय होने पर जिनको घबराहट होती है या हृदय की धड़कन बढ़ जाती है उनके लिए प्याज बहुत ही लाभदायक है। 2. टमाटर- इसमें विटामिन सी, बीटाकेरोटीन, लाइकोपीन, विटामिन ए व पोटेशियम प्रचूर मात्रा में पाया जाता है जिससे दिल की बीमारी का खतरा कम हो जाता है। 4. लहसुन- भोजन में इसका प्रयोग करें। खाली पेट सुबह के समय दो कलियां पानी के साथ भी निगलने से फायदा मिलता है। 4. गाजर- बढ़ी हुई धड़कन को कम करने के लिए गाजर बहुत ही लाभदायक है। गाजर का रस पीएं, सब्जी खाएं व सलाद के रूप में प्रयोग करें।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## Suresh ji

मेरी समस्या निम्नलिखित है-
मुझे अक्सर जुकाम हो जाता है (पिछले डेढ माह में चार बार हो चुका)।
जुकाम होते ही खाँसी भी आ जाती है जो गले का फाँसी बन जाती है। दवा लेने के बाद भी कोई बहुत अधिक प्रभाव नहीं होता।
बहुत परेशान रहता हूँ। 
ये सब पिछले तीन वर्षों से हो रहा है।
ये कौन-सी बीमारी है?
 क्या करना चाहिए?

----------


## vedant thakur

> मेरी समस्या निम्नलिखित है-
> मुझे अक्सर जुकाम हो जाता है (पिछले डेढ माह में चार बार हो चुका)।
> जुकाम होते ही खाँसी भी आ जाती है जो गले का फाँसी बन जाती है। दवा लेने के बाद भी कोई बहुत अधिक प्रभाव नहीं होता।
> बहुत परेशान रहता हूँ। 
> ये सब पिछले तीन वर्षों से हो रहा है।
> ये कौन-सी बीमारी है?
>  क्या करना चाहिए?


देखो मियां सुरेश जी बीमारी तो बताएगा डॉक्टर ............लेकिन हमे जो लग रहा है वो हम बताए देते हैं .............
हमारी अल्प बुद्दी के अनुसार आपकी इम्युनिटी(शरीर की बीमारियों से लड़ने की क्षमता) कमजोर हो गयी है इसलिए आप कुछ दिन तक लगातार कोई बढिया सा गर्मी में लेने योग्य च्यवनप्राश खाईये और इसे दवा मत समझिए बस यूँ समझ लीजिए कि इसे दो चार महीने लगातार खाने के बाद आप जो भी दवा लेंगे उसका असर पहले की तुलना में ज्यादा होगा .........

----------


## Munneraja

> मेरी समस्या निम्नलिखित है-
> मुझे अक्सर जुकाम हो जाता है (पिछले डेढ माह में चार बार हो चुका)।
> जुकाम होते ही खाँसी भी आ जाती है जो गले का फाँसी बन जाती है। दवा लेने के बाद भी कोई बहुत अधिक प्रभाव नहीं होता।
> बहुत परेशान रहता हूँ। 
> ये सब पिछले तीन वर्षों से हो रहा है।
> ये कौन-सी बीमारी है?
>  क्या करना चाहिए?


एक चौथाई चम्मच अदरक का रस एवं दो चम्मच शहद मिला कर दिन में तीन बार चाटें...




> देखो मियां सुरेश जी बीमारी तो बताएगा डॉक्टर ............लेकिन हमे जो लग रहा है वो हम बताए देते हैं .............
> हमारी अल्प बुद्दी के अनुसार आपकी इम्युनिटी(शरीर की बीमारियों से लड़ने की क्षमता) कमजोर हो गयी है इसलिए आप कुछ दिन तक लगातार कोई बढिया सा गर्मी में लेने योग्य च्यवनप्राश खाईये और इसे दवा मत समझिए बस यूँ समझ लीजिए कि इसे दो चार महीने लगातार खाने के बाद आप जो भी दवा लेंगे उसका असर पहले की तुलना में ज्यादा होगा .........


आपका कहना बहुत हद तक ठीक है

----------


## khush1990

मुझे निम्नलिखित परेशानी है
मेरी उम्र २३ है . 
१. पहले मेरा ब्लड प्रेशर बढकर १५५ से १६५ तक रहता था 
 लेकिन कुछ महीनो से १४० से १४५ पर है,
२. मुझे ७ दिन में ४ से ५ दिन दिल की जगह पर दिन में एक या दो बार  कभी तेज (मोटा सा) दर्द होता है. और कभी हल्का (बारीक़ जैसे सुई चुभी हो दर्द होता है.
३ मुझसे पसीना भोत आता है और मेरे चेहरे पर थोड़ी सुजन भी रहती है
४. पेरो और कमर में दर्द रहता है  
क्रप्या मिझे सही उपचार बताये 
मैं आपके उत्तर का इंतजार कर रहा हु .

----------


## vedant thakur

> मुझे निम्नलिखित परेशानी है
> मेरी उम्र २३ है . 
> १. पहले मेरा ब्लड प्रेशर बढकर १५५ से १६५ तक रहता था 
>  लेकिन कुछ महीनो से १४० से १४५ पर है,
> २. मुझे ७ दिन में ४ से ५ दिन दिल की जगह पर दिन में एक या दो बार  कभी तेज (मोटा सा) दर्द होता है. और कभी हल्का (बारीक़ जैसे सुई चुभी हो दर्द होता है.
> ३ मुझसे पसीना भोत आता है और मेरे चेहरे पर थोड़ी सुजन भी रहती है
> ४. पेरो और कमर में दर्द रहता है  
> क्रप्या मिझे सही उपचार बताये 
> मैं आपके उत्तर का इंतजार कर रहा हु .


सबसे पहला उपाय तुरंत किसी हर्ट स्पेशलिस्ट से चेकप करवाईये मित्र !!!

----------


## loolugupta

upyogi sutra

----------


## suraj01

yaha to bimariyo ka treatment bi hota hi

----------


## pkj21

sahi sujhav diya hai mitra

----------


## rksupoo

mere khayal se iska abhi koi upchar nhi he..

----------


## rksupoo

bhai bura na manna post badhane ke lie reply kiya he..

----------


## rksupoo

jankari achhi lagi..

----------


## pinky jain

> मुझे निम्नलिखित परेशानी है
> मेरी उम्र २३ है . 
> १. पहले मेरा ब्लड प्रेशर बढकर १५५ से १६५ तक रहता था 
>  लेकिन कुछ महीनो से १४० से १४५ पर है,
> २. मुझे ७ दिन में ४ से ५ दिन दिल की जगह पर दिन में एक या दो बार  कभी तेज (मोटा सा) दर्द होता है. और कभी हल्का (बारीक़ जैसे सुई चुभी हो दर्द होता है.
> ३ मुझसे पसीना भोत आता है और मेरे चेहरे पर थोड़ी सुजन भी रहती है
> ४. पेरो और कमर में दर्द रहता है  
> क्रप्या मिझे सही उपचार बताये 
> मैं आपके उत्तर का इंतजार कर रहा हु .


turant doctor ke paas jaiye

----------

